# Lighting and heating an adult tegu enclosure



## Aardbark (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello, so Im putting the finishing touches of my adult tegu enclosure and need a few tips.

Im using an 8'x4'x6' Grow tent. Its nice and sturdy, and Im re-enforcing the inside with a wooden frame. I have both basking and heating lamps in the cage, as well as a ceramic heading coil (is this needed?). I also have an automatic misting system installed as well as a humidifier that is pumping mist into the cage with a tube.

My questions are related to the lighting and heating. In videos of similar setups, I see people hang lights from the framework on the ceiling, the cage even comes with hanging bars. But is this safe? Does having an electric light fixture in the middle of your cage, which is being pumped with mist and water dangerous? Is there a chance of some kind of electric issue happening? 

I can angle the mister and humidifier so that they dont hit the lamps directly, but it does get really humid and foggy inside there. Is this dangerous? If it is, is there a better way to light and heat the cage?


----------



## Allie22 (Jun 9, 2021)

I have had mine for over a year and my red has done great with heat and humidity. I dont use ceramic not to say you can't as long as it does not stay on consistently and I dont use a misting system. I have a water spot where he can lay in comfortable and grip to avoid risk of drowning and I actually just add moisture to his substrate which him loving to burrow definitely helps with his shedding. He sheds beautifully. As far as the lights I hang them from the bar inside but as he got bigger I have made adjustments moving them up but still keeping his hot spot at the 120 to 130 range. I have also found that although they are not known to be climbers I have made a make shift set of stairs for him away from the lights that also has become his favorite hide. But this was needed due to him wanting a high spot and was jumping up at his lights prior to me adding a high point for him. I will say you don't want your lights where they will get wet as you could potentially have and electrical or fire hazard. I hope this helps.


----------

